# The 'What Boots Should I Buy' Thread.



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

try on as many boots as you can and get the one that fits your foot best. 

your boots are the piece of gear that how they perform is entirely based on how they work for the _*individual rider*_.
the best feedback that you can get from other riders is going to be regarding the durability of the boot - fit is completely subjective and how a boot fits someone else has absolutely nothing to do with how it will perform for you.

that's about it. that is all you noobs need to know about boots. try lots of em on, and spend whatever you need to to get the right boot *FOR YOU*.

Fuckin Sticky Bitches.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So what boots should I buy. I need to use it in the park, and back country big mountain. I want a quick lace style, but no pressure points. My feet are narrow, and wide.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> So what boots should I buy. I need to use it in the park, and back country big mountain. I want a quick lace style, but no pressure points. My feet are narrow, and wide.


timberlands...good to go!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm just glad someone gets as annoyed as I am when it comes to stupid questions.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

what do you like? i'm sure i'll love them too and they'll be extra comfy because they were recommended


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Boom.

thought about making this thread myself - thank you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> try on as many boots as you can and get the one that fits your foot best.
> 
> your boots are the piece of gear that how they perform is entirely based on how they work for the _*individual rider*_.
> the best feedback that you can get from other riders is going to be regarding the durability of the boot - fit is completely subjective and how a boot fits someone else has absolutely nothing to do with how it will perform for you.
> ...


Doesn't look like whining at all to me. It's a good point. I'm guessing a lot of people are going to try to buy online without trying them on first, especially coming into the sport new and not wanting to spend a lot. Beginners don't really understand why the boots are as important as they are and if we're going to give advice on gear in general on this forum, this most certainly should be stickied.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't see anything but sound advice here. I say the same thing to people asking about boots. All I can talk about is construction quality and durability.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

While I completely agree with this thread, it doesn't hurt to ask about a certain boots flexibility also. Think of it as a starting point of the thousands of boots available out there.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fucking bump because this should be a sticky. 


boots 101.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

STICKY request


And i would add another bullet point not to buy boots online after you've tried them all on...

Get your lazy ass to a local shop and try them on. Try every fucking pair on in the store, in multiple sizes. Then, pass your cash to the poor chumps how had to deal with you trying everything in the store on instead of passing it to some mega-warehouse corporation.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bump you fucking retards


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> fucking bump because this should be a sticky.
> 
> 
> boots 101.


Ok, I get it. Now, seriously, what boot should I buy? If I buy it online how will I know it fits? Let's say I go to a shop and try a pair and like them. If I order the same pair online, can I expect the same fit as the other pair? 






:cheeky4:


----------

